# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  New SnakeByteTV "NARBC, California! "

## BHB

Hey everyone,
  Sorry that I have only been on this last week to pimp my vid. It's been a crazy week, lots going on here. Hopefully I can share some great news in the not too distant future??? For now we have our new Vid up about the show last September at the NARBC in Anahiem, Ca. I hope you'll check it out and spread the word. Thanks for everyone support last week!! 
You can see it at www.youtube.com/snakebytestv please subscribe, comment and rate the vid. You can also join our community at www.snakebytes.tv
Again, sorry I haven't been on more this last week. Brian(BHB)

----------


## BT41042

AWESOME - AWESOME - AWESOME...Good work my brother...
BT

----------


## PythonWallace

Awesome man. I'm loving Snakebytes so far.  :Good Job:

----------


## neilgolli

Very nice brian, I like more the first episode, and thats saying a lot..........

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Your episodes are addictive! I want to watch more! Those snakes were so beautiful. I can't wait till I can go to a show like that.

----------


## ADEE

well done!!!! i love your movies

----------


## scoobyark

I can't wait till next weeks episode! :Very Happy:

----------


## cassandra

Awesome! 

I love the lady with GTP's..."Oh they're so friendly" as she's pulling one out and it's tagging away at the glass....yeeeah, friendly! Haha!

Very cool, Brian! Keep'em comin'!

----------


## starmom

Great episode! I liked seeing Dave Barker....he is my son's hero; but after Kev McCurley!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## RogueStar

Excellent work Brian, I love to see what kinds of events you have over there! I'm definetely looking forward to seeing more of your episodes!  :Good Job:

----------


## jdmls88

yea dave barker "I like the ones that look good ya know"   Good show brian! Hey is there a certain time you put the videos on? Cuz I was up this morning at 9 and was like i thought they come out today?

----------


## ladywhipple02

Awesome! Someday I need to get to one of these NARBC shows...AMAZING job Brian! Top notch!

Was that a leucistic burm at Prehistoric Pets???

----------


## Larry Suttles

I liked it a lot great job Brian.. :Wink:

----------


## Patrick Long

Very Nice! Get your cameras ready for the show in San Diego in June!!!!!

----------


## DZBReptiles

Another great one Brian! Keep 'em coming. And thank you for everything that you, Ralph and the boys over @ Reptile Radio are doing for the hobby and the industry. ROCK ON!

Jeff And Debbie

----------


## stangs13

> Awesome! Someday I need to get to one of these NARBC shows...AMAZING job Brian! Top notch!
> 
> Was that a leucistic burm at Prehistoric Pets???




Nope, Ivory retic.

----------


## waltah!

That ivory retic was pretty hot...but the boa that Dave Barker had out was really sweet. Loved the show.....just wish it was a couple of hours longer :Wink:  lol

----------


## 420 boa

:Good Job: so far so good both episodes are great.  I cant wait for the next one.  All i have to say is snakebytes tv kicks ass

----------


## panthercz

Very cool, I really like watching these videos!  :Cool:

----------


## Charlie Smith

> ......Loved the show.....just wish it was a couple of hours longer lol


Just what I thought. MORE!!!

Charlie S.

----------

